# EOS M neck strap dilemma--absolutely impossible. Lost strap! No replacements...



## mangobutter (Feb 4, 2015)

I lost my EOS M strap... must've fell out of my bag when I was in London. Anyway... there are absolutely no solutions for this anywhere as Canon uses a proprietary lug attachment system. There's no aftermarket straps... no Canon ones on eBay... Canon's own website doesn't even acknowledge such a strap exists. Any thoughts or ideas? 

None on eBay... none on Amazon. Under any brand. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

I do see the Canon EM-E1 strap on eBay. Or try DigitalRev, that's where I got an ER-E1 hand strap for my EOS M. 

But first...have you tried calling Canon service to see if you can order a replacement directly?


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah those are not the stock replacement kit straps though. I don't want a wrist strap. Looking for the original or something equivalent. Sometimes I carry two bodies and change between the two. I haven't called Canon yet but need to since the dial mode sticker fell off my 6D.. =/


----------



## dcm (Feb 4, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> Yeah those are not the stock replacement kit straps though. I don't want a wrist strap. Looking for the original or something equivalent. Sometimes I carry two bodies and change between the two. I haven't called Canon yet but need to since the dial mode sticker fell off my 6D.. =/



Try searching for EM-E1 (neck strap) instead for ER-E1 (wrist strap). Lots of hits on google.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

My point was that DigitalRev carries the OEM EOS M accessories including both neck and wrist straps (which is why I indicated Canon's model number for both).


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 4, 2015)

I googled the part #s you specified but it comes up as Canon wrist straps, not neck straps (the original kit strap). I checked DigitalRev and nothing showed. I'll check again. 

I ended up ordering this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002KEE654/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002KEE654&linkCode=as2&tag=httpvgphotobl-20&linkId=DM5ZIMSS6F4MA4C6

apparently Hassleblad type A straps work with the Canon EOS M. I still loved the genius Canon strap which locked nicely with a twist.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok when I go directly to digital rev now I see what you are talking about. $51 USD though.. wow. no thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

Of course they're not cheap, it's an OEM accessory. The EM-E1 neck strap is sold 'officially' in the UK and goes for £30 = $45.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Of course they're not cheap, it's an OEM accessory. The EM-E1 neck strap is sold 'officially' in the UK and goes for £30 = $45.



http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Shoulder-Strap-Hasselblad-CAM1284H95-1/dp/B00F9HP2K2

these straps work on the M/M2


----------



## Monchoon (Feb 6, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> I lost my EOS M strap... must've fell out of my bag when I was in London. Anyway... there are absolutely no solutions for this anywhere as Canon uses a proprietary lug attachment system. There's no aftermarket straps... no Canon ones on eBay... Canon's own website doesn't even acknowledge such a strap exists. Any thoughts or ideas?
> 
> None on eBay... none on Amazon. Under any brand. :-\



These should work http://www.adorama.com/OTSPANY.html?scpid=37&scid=scsho6132489&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Shopping%20Site&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=dealtime&cvosrc=cse.dealtime.OTSPANY


----------



## sneakerpimp (Feb 6, 2015)

^ both previous posts, those straps are awful on the M, NOT designed for it and a poor fit.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll sell you mine for, say, $300.



Seriously, lots of good options on eBay including cases with straps, straps (both neck and wrist), and supposed OEM straps.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.jp/Canon-%E3%83%8D%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9%E3%83%88%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%83%97-EM-E1-%E4%B8%80%E7%9C%BC%E3%83%AC%E3%83%95%E7%94%A8L-EM-E1BK/dp/B008O0X3KC/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1423270256&sr=8-28&keywords=eos-m2


----------



## Cb33 (Feb 7, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> I lost my EOS M strap... must've fell out of my bag when I was in London. Anyway... there are absolutely no solutions for this anywhere as Canon uses a proprietary lug attachment system. There's no aftermarket straps... no Canon ones on eBay... Canon's own website doesn't even acknowledge such a strap exists. Any thoughts or ideas?
> 
> None on eBay... none on Amazon. Under any brand. :-\



Well, I have one that I'll sell you. It's an unused one that came original with my eos m. PM me if you are still looking.


----------

